# aftermarket wheels for UrS6



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

Spring/Summer season is just around the corner and I was thinking of getting a set of wheels+tires for my S6. I'm looking for some inspiration, show my what you got http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (dubrmine)*

My friend has 18" ASA DD1 on his '96 S6 sedan.
















Personally, I would locate a set of the 18" Avus wheels from the UrS8.


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (PerL)*

Well, I do have a set of '00 S4 wheels that look very similar to S8 wheels, but was thinking of going some other direction...BBS maybe?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (dubrmine)*

I have BBS RC's on mine for summer use, link in signature.


----------



## chris19 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (PerL)*

What offset are on your friends S6 with the ASA rims?
Thanks


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (chris19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris19* »_What offset are on your friends S6 with the ASA rims?
Thanks

I dont know, Ill try to remember to ask him one day. I believe they are ET35.


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (Harold)*

anybody else?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (dubrmine)*

If you go to tirerack.com they have a virtual C4 A6. You can see any of the rims aval on the car


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (Sepp)*

yeah, I'm a frequent guest there, but was hoping people on here my have pics of their own rides with some nice wheels


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (dubrmine)*

Sorry I can't help. I love my stock ronals.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (Sepp)*









18x8.5 ET35, BBS CH's


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i got some HRE's for sale








http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3152626


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (dubrmine)*

These are 17x8 ET35 BBS Moda Sport. They are NLA, but the BBS RC has a nearly identical spoke design. The difference is the center cap.



Link to more pics http://www.hostdub.com/thetatau87_album01

_Modified by thetatau87 at 4:46 PM 4-2-2007_


_Modified by thetatau87 at 4:48 PM 4-2-2007_


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (thetatau87)*

Nice car, and very nice garage!
-David


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (The Doc)*

Here are mine:
B5 Passat 16" steel wheels.








BBS RK 17x8 + 255/40/17. Don't mind the brake dust.
















BBS RX 17x8 + 235/45/17


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (TabulaVicious)*

^^^sweet UrQuattro








Your car looks nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What wing is that?
Any idea where to get those smoked tails? 
I've thinking about getting some BBS VZ maybe? I always liked them on my buddy's Jetta.


_Modified by dubrmine at 2:49 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (dubrmine)*

i would also like to know who makes that spoiler?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (v_ux2)*

If you're thinking of the spoiler on the Urq, it is the original one, with extensions between the spoiler and trunk lid.


----------



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (PerL)*

no i'm asking about the one on the s4


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (v_ux2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v_ux2* »_no i'm asking about the one on the s4

x2


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (dubrmine)*

Factory spoiler on the black S4/S6, believe it was a dealer installed accessory. 


_Modified by Harold at 11:00 AM 4-15-2007_


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (Harold)*

any info on smoked tails?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (dubrmine)*

They come from Hella.







What else do you want to know about them?


----------



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (Harold)*

so where can i get that spoiler?


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_They come from Hella.







What else do you want to know about them?

would you happen to know who/what company sells these?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (dubrmine)*

Well if you want Hella lights, I would recommend checking out P.U.M.A. and PG Performance. It won't be listed on their sites but they can probably get them. Other than that German ebay.
http://www.puma-access.com/online-store/scstore/
http://www.pgperformance.com/
As for the spoiler the dealer probably wont have it anymore (unless some old stock lying around somewhere). To get it used try Chris over at Force5:
http://www.force5auto.com/
Shokan is another possiblilty: http://www.shokan.com


_Modified by Harold at 12:45 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (Harold)*

force5 seemed overpriced for most of their used parts to me...but maybe their spoilers won't be as expensive?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (v_ux2)*

Its a small specialized shop, they only have VW's and Audis, maybe 50 cars. If you think force5 is expensive then don't try Shokan. Good luck trying to find that spoiler on an Audi in your local junkyard. 
Ask for a quote, that doesn't mean you have to buy it.


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (Harold)*

Thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (dubrmine)*

Plenty to choose from here: http://www.hartmannwheels.com/site/audi.php








My personal favorite (Audi R8 wheel)


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (JumpalTurbo5)*

17x8 ET35 BBS RC, 255/40/17 Dunlop Direzza DZ101


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (TabulaVicious)*

anybody with O.Z. Superleggera's?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Just to tease;
BAD ASS BBS' at Bugatti EB110 dimensions!


















_Modified by WAUOla at 12:47 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Just to tease;
BAD ASS BBS' at Bugatti EB110 dimensions!

















_Modified by WAUOla at 12:47 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## 66 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: aftermarket wheels for UrS6 (yumyjagermiester)*

Nice car yumyjagermeister, what suspension are you running?


----------

